# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Libra parapërgatitës për degën e mjekësisë

## *~Rexhina~*

Kush eshte nje filanthropist ketu ne forum qe mund te ofroj librat e tyre  :perqeshje: 
si persh:

Organic Chemistry
Cellular and Molecular Biology 
Genetics

it will be greatly appreciated  (do ta vlersoj shume ndihmen tuaj  :perqeshje: )

----------


## romeoOOO

Shiko kete temen dhe nese nuk i gjen keto libra bej nje kerkese dhe ti gjejn! 


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=103

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

faleminderit romeoOOO!

----------

